# If you had to come up with a collectible, what would it be?



## Antonio (Jul 19, 2021)

There's so many ideas that could be applied to a collectible, what would your ideas be?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 19, 2021)

I would make a purple rose collectible, and a collectible of kourage which will probably never happen, but hey, a boy can dream


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 19, 2021)

I'd love more roses!! But that's probably not surprising. I would love to see orange and purple roses one day, though.  I would also love a sunflower collectible since they're my favourite flower.

I think some more villager collectibles would be cute, too! Mainly Egbert. My lazy boy deserves a collectible


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 19, 2021)

More NPCs from the game would be nice like Etoile, Tom Nook, K.K., Pascal, Blanca, Sable. I also wouldn't mind seeing a Blathers plushie, purple and gold roses, orange and black striped candy.


----------



## oak (Jul 19, 2021)

More villager collectables? I wouldn't say no to more rabbits. Or maybe some NPC's from New Horizons like Flick & CJ.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 19, 2021)

i think it would be cool to have some gyroid collectibles


----------



## Merielle (Jul 19, 2021)

I would also love more flowers and color variations of existing flowers, especially purple!  But what I'd really, _really_ like to see would be different color variations of the Tricolored Puppy Plush to match the puppy plushie variants in-game—_especially_ a Lemon and White Puppy Plush.  If that existed, I don't know if it'd ever leave my lineup.  
As for a totally new collectible design, I'd really like a couple of regular moon collectibles, like a crescent or red moon, mainly because I just like the moon ahaha.


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 19, 2021)

The pumpkin candy from Pocket Camp! 



The purple lollipop that Jack oh so loves too.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 19, 2021)

I personally want something that would cause chaos, something random maybe. Like a collectible that changes.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 19, 2021)

Also I'd want the quirky doll to be able to move like the sneek peak of it:


It would look funny next to all the other dolls


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 19, 2021)

I have a few ideas for new collectibles :]


Spoiler



- More desserts like cookies or cupcakes
- Bread/bakery themed collectibles like croissants and stuff
- Lollipop that you can get from Jack in NH
- Heart crystals from NH
- Pastel goth type collectibles or just dark collectibles in general
- Royal themed ones like a crown or sword
- More character/villager collectibles like marshal


----------



## Jacob (Jul 19, 2021)

I'd design a mountain-line or city skyline that could pair with the feather backgrounds or night sky backgrounds so we could have more opportunities to make little aesthetic scenes


----------



## Meadows (Jul 19, 2021)

Froggy chair collectible

Why not?


----------



## Antonio (Jul 19, 2021)

Soti said:


> The pumpkin candy from Pocket Camp!
> View attachment 386246​The purple lollipop that Jack oh so loves too.







Something like this? This is obviously rushed (and I could do better if i didn't make it in 2 minutes) but it only in concept. 


Spoiler: Bigger Version


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 19, 2021)

I feel like link's bomb from breath of the wild could be a cool one that's nintendo themed! I don't think there are many nintendo ones outside of the pokeballs and famous mushroom, so more could be cool. For a completely new collectible (outside of hotly desired new collectibles like the snowflake glow wand), I think animal crossing shrubs could be nice, or weather related ones. I'd love a book collectible, or a message in a bottle one. there's lots! For animated collectibles, a boo going boo and then shy would be incredible  I made an un-animated boo collectible for the original spellectibles contest in 2015 I think!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 19, 2021)

I would love more purple  happy starry mystical purple


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm a simple girl. I just want a cat. Be it a simple paw print or an egg with cat ears - or a cat plush.

Now thinking outside the basic box, I would love to see small game console collectibles - like a small switch with different colour joy-cons, other nintendo models in different colours, gameboy etc

I'd also love more villagers and npc collectibles ~


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 19, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> I'm a simple girl. I just want a cat. Be it a simple paw print or an egg with cat ears - or a cat plush.
> 
> Now thinking outside the basic box, I would love to see small game console collectibles - like a small switch with different colour joy-cons, other nintendo models in different colours, gameboy etc
> 
> I'd also love more villagers and npc collectibles ~


Can it be a purple cat?


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 19, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Can it be a purple cat?


that. would be even better!!!


----------



## Antonio (Jul 19, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> I'm a simple girl. I just want a cat. Be it a simple paw print or an egg with cat ears - or a cat plush.
> 
> Now thinking outside the basic box, I would love to see small game console collectibles - like a small switch with different colour joy-cons, other nintendo models in different colours, gameboy etc
> 
> I'd also love more villagers and npc collectibles ~





Roxxy said:


> Can it be a purple cat?





Something like this? I couldn't find any good cat pngs. .-.
I should probably make a shop for these


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 19, 2021)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 386253
> Something like this? I couldn't find any good cat pngs. .-.
> I should probably make a shop for these


Cute  now a purple cat plush would be purrfect


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 19, 2021)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 386253
> Something like this? I couldn't find any good cat pngs. .-.
> I should probably make a shop for these


damn. I want one now TuT


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 19, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Something like this? This is obviously rushed (and I could do better if i didn't make it in 2 minutes) but it only in concept.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bigger Version


Yeeesssss! Though, I imagine it would match the background of the other candies and Halloween collectibles. The purple is cute though!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 19, 2021)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 386253
> Something like this? I couldn't find any good cat pngs. .-.
> I should probably make a shop for these


Dang that looks so real I could see that being released soon
And yes, you should turn this into a job


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

I want and don’t want the following since I don’t have the tbt and would definitely want to buy a lot of them:

-Animated cat collectible - maybe a black cat for Halloween, a white cat dressed up in a santa hat on Christmas, a tabby on Easter with bunny ears
-Non-animated cat collectibles - I will buy a whole lineup even if it just one cat that ever gets made into a collectible
-Cat villager collectibes - I will buy a whole lineup of them: Punchy, Rudy, Kiki, Raymond, Lolly, Ankha. Would absolutely love any of them. I like Rosie and Merry and others too but would love the others having one more

-I like @Peach_Jam ’s idea of having more food themed collectibles. Maybe some beverage themed collectibles too. I’d like some red bean bun or mochi, apple pie, baklava, angel wings, maybe animal crossing villager shaped cookies, pop bottle/can, juice, etc…


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 19, 2021)

Pietro should have won the sheep collectible poll. That's all I'll say.
I'll take anything circus themed as a consolation prize though.​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2021)

Tad the frog villager collectible!!    He'd always be by my side 

I also would like to see green hybrid mums and lily of the valley/jacob's ladders, but most of all some Legend of Zelda inspired collectibles, such as a Heart Container, Triforce, Wind Fish Egg from Link's Awakening.... The list of possible ideas would just go on!

Junimos would be absolutely amazing!  I'd love to have a whole row of them... A Master Ball collectible is such a neat idea, too, or a Beast Ball


----------



## Coach (Jul 19, 2021)

I'd like an uchiwa fan collectible - I've wanted them for a while as they were in GC alongside balloons and pinwheels, but since they got added to NH I think it's even more likely they will pop up as a prize in an event.

Also, not a new collectible but spooky toothpaste (

) should return permanently somehow, because its funny


----------



## deana (Jul 19, 2021)

Definitely more villager or NPC collectibles. If I'm going based on my wildest dreams I would obviously want a Peewee collectible but I don't see that happening. 

I would also love to see shovel, net, and fishing rod collectibles


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 19, 2021)

a soda pop or sparkling beverage collectible would be a great addition to the summer/beach backgrounds!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 19, 2021)

I've already come up with collectibles though

maybe I'll dig them out later, if I'm in the mood


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2021)

i’m still bummed that pietro didn’t win the ‘counting sheep’ poll from last year’s fair, so i’m definitely hoping for a collectible of him to be released one day! though, i absolutely wouldn’t be opposed to there being more villager and npc collectibles in general. rover and pascal plushies......pls.....

this was mentioned in a former collectible idea thread, but i’d absolutely love a jacob’s ladder/lily of the valley collectible as well! i’ve also been thinking about a green mum collectible lately and what that would look like. 

and finally, last year’s christmas event made me realize just how badly i want a snowman plushie collectible, so i’m holding out hope for one of those, too. 
man, the collectible possibilities are _endless_...


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2021)

I would create Booker and Copper collectibles. I’d love to have the Booker one, and maybe the Copper one to go with him.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 20, 2021)

Just more food ones probably


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2021)

A Goose character collectible. Time to create a chicken villager poll and rig the results.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 20, 2021)

I would love a rainbow. Preferably on a dark cloudy sky background


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2021)

Probably something stupid like a skull and crossbones. Or a green one like this gif I made. I just want something funny.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 20, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Probably something stupid like a skull and crossbones. Or a green one like this gif I made. I just want something funny.


I know an ex forum member who would love that


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I know an ex forum member who would love that


I made it for them and they did lol


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 20, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I made it for them and they did lol


Thought it looked familiar


----------



## S.J. (Jul 20, 2021)

Did anyone say mini Blathers chick plush to go next to their Celeste chick plush yet?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 20, 2021)

I also miss the goose plush and hope it reappears permanently :<


----------



## Rika092 (Jul 20, 2021)

Cyrus and Reese plushie collectibles. I quite literally have the real life version of these.
Also, I just ❤alpacas in general lol


----------



## mogyay (Jul 20, 2021)

a bee


----------



## S.J. (Jul 20, 2021)

I heard requests for more cats. I should really go and do something productive.


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 20, 2021)

S.J. said:


> I heard requests for more cats. I should really go and do something productive.
> 
> View attachment 386431 View attachment 386430


These are cute, it would be fun if the staff hosted a collectable design contest (maybe they've done it before idk)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 20, 2021)

anything cute is great. lol
Actually I would like to see cookies. Sunflowers. Older consoles/controllers.
Things representative of different kinds of Pets would be super nice.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 20, 2021)

S.J. said:


> I heard requests for more cats. I should really go and do something productive.
> 
> View attachment 386431 View attachment 386430



Take my tbt!  Soooo cute… . Blathers looked so cute too. And you say you aren’t an artist.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 20, 2021)

I’m done for now, I swear.



 



edit: Also thank you for the kind words @Dunquixote and @Firesquids. A collectible design contest would be so cute.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2021)

I definitely would love a kitty collectible similar to the puppy plush one! I'd totally buy it 100%!


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 20, 2021)

I would like a crown collectible that you could just have it and feel special.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 21, 2021)

I don’t know how I could go around making fake cat collectibles and forget about Tabby for you  @WaileaNoRei


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2021)

Give me a Koala collectible!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I was bored, so I made Sanrio Collectibles <:




















*How it looks displayed*


----------



## amemome (Jul 21, 2021)

I would love a bush collectible! Would love to have some hibiscus bushes next to my Isabelles!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 21, 2021)

I’d like some spider collectibles 🕷

and if it moves, even better.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 21, 2021)

I would love tarantula and scorpion collectibles.

I'd also like another potion to make a full row. I'm not sure about the color but maybe a dark orange to match Jack's face.

A blue snowflake wand would be a dream come true.

If I had to pick characters, I'd love to see either of my two favorites villagers, Grizzly and Anicotti, get a collectible. For NPCs, Blathers and K.K. would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 21, 2021)

Same theme as previous wish  a purple star fragment with a rainbow coming out of it


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 21, 2021)

I think a little train collectible would also be cute! I love trains  It'd be extra cute to have a few train collectibles so if you had a row of them you would have a little train.


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 24, 2021)

A music box collectible!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 25, 2021)

I'd definitely like a golden rose collectible  But anything related to Rover would be welcome as well! I love main characters, specially those that didn't get as much screentime in the games.
On that line of thought, it would be wonderful to have something about Serena (fountain goddess from City Folk) or Mr. Frillard!  Maybe a plushie or face stamp or anything, really!


----------



## Dracule (Jul 25, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> More NPCs from the game would be nice like Etoile, Tom Nook, K.K., Pascal, Blanca, Sable. I also wouldn't mind seeing a Blathers plushie, purple and gold roses, orange and black striped candy.


PLEASE, I LOVE SABLE. She’s such a timid qween . (I’m also on board for a purple/orange rose! They’re my favorite colors to decorate with on my island. Hnnghh.)


Soti said:


> The pumpkin candy from Pocket Camp!
> View attachment 386246​The purple lollipop that Jack oh so loves too.


YOOO, but like… Pocket Camp has so many good sprite images for their items! Literally could pull from there and add some nice ombré or solid backgrounds. 
——
I’d LOVE more plushies (honestly, any kind is fun—especially NPC or favorite villager plushies) and mushrooms! I think I’d probably want an autumn leaf collectible the most. Of course I’mma root for anything autumn related, so I think it’d be so cute if there was one in time for the TBT fair or Halloween.


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 25, 2021)

Dracule said:


> I’d LOVE more plushies (honestly, any kind is fun—especially NPC or favorite villager plushies) and mushrooms! I think I’d probably want an autumn leaf collectible the most. Of course I’mma root for anything autumn related, so I think it’d be so cute if there was one in time for the TBT fair or Halloween.


 that's an amazing idea! I'd be on board with a pretty autumn maple leaf (similar to the ones floating about in NH during fall) - or any autumn leaf for that matter. It would look amazing in your line-up!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 28, 2021)

I really want a jacob's ladder/lily of the valley collectible. How is it not a thing already?
I'd also love a cat villager collectible, preferably punchy, or bob. A frog collectible (Ribbot) would be great too!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 28, 2021)

Dracule said:


> PLEASE, I LOVE SABLE. She’s such a timid qween . (I’m also on board for a purple/orange rose! They’re my favorite colors to decorate with on my island. Hnnghh.)
> 
> YOOO, but like… Pocket Camp has so many good sprite images for their items! Literally could pull from there and add some nice ombré or solid backgrounds.
> ——
> I’d LOVE more plushies (honestly, any kind is fun—especially NPC or favorite villager plushies) and mushrooms! I think I’d probably want an autumn leaf collectible the most. Of course I’mma root for anything autumn related, so I think it’d be so cute if there was one in time for the TBT fair or Halloween.





Aquilla said:


> that's an amazing idea! I'd be on board with a pretty autumn maple leaf (similar to the ones floating about in NH during fall) - or any autumn leaf for that matter. It would look amazing in your line-up!





Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I really want a jacob's ladder/lily of the valley collectible. How is it not a thing already?
> I'd also love a cat villager collectible, preferably punchy, or bob. A frog collectible (Ribbot) would be great too!




So many cute ideas! 



 

 



The lily takes a second to load because I accidentally chose the wrong canvas size and it’s actually very large.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 29, 2021)

I’d also love a little s’more collectible in honour of the camp bell tree event!! And a little firefly that glows


----------



## King koopa (Jul 29, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I’d also love a little s’more collectible in honour of the camp bell tree event!! And a little firefly that glows


Oh yeah! I imagine it would look something like this:



And it would also be nice if has a marshmallow one too:


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 29, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> More NPCs from the game would be nice like Etoile


Aww, still kinda gutted about Etoile losing the collectible contest last fair  I doubt she’ll ever get the chance to be a collectible again, but I’d just love to imagine what she would’ve looked like. I would definitely hoard a whole army of her.
I would really love a Lily of the Valley collectible, I‘m actually surprised there isn’t one yet! Would also like a dog collectible, I think Goldie would be cute.


----------



## Kattea (Jul 30, 2021)

Sanrio villagers, little desserts, more plushies, pastel galaxy egg, dreamy feather, and hydrangeas!


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 30, 2021)

I'd love a fairy/navi collectible from legend of zelda! There could even be a dark and a light one, to match people who collect dark/black collectibles as well ~


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 31, 2021)

I love the colour theme of the puppy plush I would like a cat one with the same design/style.

I’d also love a black cat collectable


----------



## mogyay (Aug 9, 2021)

mogyay said:


> a bee



dreams rly do come true guys


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2021)

We _need_ a Mac or a Bones collectible. I know satisfying everyone with their favorite villagers would be literally impossible, but I would definitely have a whole row of Mac if he were available.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 10, 2021)

A Frog/Toad plush would be lovely. Also a Ankha collectible since I think it would fit pretty good with the Lucky collectible we already have.


----------



## ryuk (Aug 10, 2021)

definitely a raddle collectible, he’s my favorite villager. i would also love to see a stitches collectible, and more collectibles of in-game items (like the mom’s plush)


----------



## Megaroni (Aug 10, 2021)

I'd love more gift collectibles like the valentine's day roses and christmas gifts. I'd really like to see that as the new gifts from pocket camp, I think they're so pretty, especially the holiday ones. Also essence bottles from pocket camp. 

I also wouldn't mind an ant collectible to go with the flea one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2021



mogyay said:


> a bee


This aged incredibly well


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 10, 2021)

Nevermind


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 10, 2021)

I kind of want a cotton-candy one now! I feel like that would be cute.


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 10, 2021)

Would absolutely go crazy over a Korok collectible! There could be different colour ones with different leaf masks! aaaaah just imagining it is too much... that would be SO cute.


----------



## Megaroni (Aug 10, 2021)

Not nintendo but... Stardew valley collectibles?? Imagine a little slime or rock candy collectible


----------



## King koopa (Aug 10, 2021)

I'd also like if there was a birthday cake collectible for people with birthdays on that day. 
I imagine it would look like this:



And I imagine the description would be: "Celebrate your birthday with some delicious birthday cake! Discards the next day."


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 11, 2021)

This might have been asked before but, where are the rest of the fruit?! We need a banana, a coconut, a mango, a persimmon, a lychee, and a durian! Also perfect fruit! Where are the perfect fruit collectibles!! Aaaa


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2021)

Are the villager collectibles we currently have, were they decided by a vote? Like, did members vote on which villagers they wanted? I wasn’t active during the time of creation. If so, I’d love more villager collectibles. Mac please

Also, I’d like a Puppers variation of Mom’s Plush!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 12, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Are the villager collectibles we currently have, were they decided by a vote? Like, did members vote on which villagers they wanted? I wasn’t active during the time of creation. If so, I’d love more villager collectibles. Mac please
> 
> Also, I’d like a Puppers variation of Mom’s Plush!


Yes, all of the current villager collectibles were decided by vote. The staff put up 2 or more options and the tbt community decided which one they wanted to become a collectible. I would also love a Mac collectible, he is one of my favourite villagers!

This is just one example (this is a 2018 finals vote) others have occurred since- in the last tbt fair which got us Vesta.





						Kiki vs. Lucky - Villager Bracket October 2018 - Finals, Match 15
					

Event post (click)  Bracket (click)   Kiki  vs.   Lucky



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2021)

I really REALLY want a frog villager collectible.....  Tad, Lily, Jeremiah, Henry where are you guys??


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 13, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I really REALLY want a frog villager collectible.....  Tad, Lily, Jeremiah, Henry where are you guys??


I meant to reply to this earlier but I was at work...don't forget Cousteau, oui oui!


----------



## jadetine (Sep 16, 2021)

I was setting up my orchard and pumpkin patch in acnh when I realized how nice some autumn collectibles would be!

More Jack variants, in the 4 colors with different faces like https://villagerdb.com/item/spooky-lantern
Maple  leaf or Ginkgo leaf (Redd's symbol)
Blue / Harvest full moon  animation where it changes from yellowish to blueish


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 16, 2021)

one of Whisp's whisps! could be animated to flicker too


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 16, 2021)

Spongebob to go with the jellyfish collectibles


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 1, 2021)

Some more birbs? Like there’s only Celeste and pave and I need MORE


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Some more birbs? Like there’s only Celeste and pave and I need MORE



this got me thinking about how cool a brewster collectible would be, especially since he’s coming to new horizons next month! ️


----------



## Beanz (Oct 1, 2021)

a shrek collectable


----------



## Torts McGorts (Oct 1, 2021)

More villagers, for sure—I can’t believe we were so close to having a Kiki collectible! ☹

Flower variants and lilies of the valley would be great, too.

Would not be mad if a Sanrio collection of eggs were done. We had My Melody this year, there’s at least five more that could be done with the Sanrio characters from AC’s Sanrio crew. And Badtz Maru and Chococat, bc it would be a crying shame if they were left out.

Hrm. Maybe some of the sea creatures, like an isopod, mantis shrimp, king crab, etc.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 1, 2021)

An Aurora Sky? Oh, um... More dog plushies? No? Uhh... Actually, how about a Rainbow Sky as a daytime counterpart to the Aurora Sky...


----------



## b100ming (Oct 3, 2021)

The villager wade, obviously


----------



## ryuk (Oct 3, 2021)

i know this would be a lot of work and is just wishful thinking but if every villager had a collectible we could represent our island lineup since there are ten slots for collectibles in our sidebar, just like the ten on our islands :’) that would be super cute imo


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2022)

I had an intrusive thought when I was playing around with my popsicle/ice cream swirls. I know summer is basically over for everyone (I'm still holding on), but I think we need more New Horizons collectibles. 
Á la DIY Bottle:







Looks cute with the others :]


















PS. I just had to find this thread again because I've seen the magic it's done for others.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 13, 2022)

Staff...
Would you ever consider?




as a collectable?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2022)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Some more birbs? Like there’s only Celeste and pave and I need MORE


I’m so happy for you


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2022)

Jacob said:


> I had an intrusive thought when I was playing around with my popsicle/ice cream swirls. I know summer is basically over for everyone (I'm still holding on), but I think we need more New Horizons collectibles.
> Á la DIY Bottle:
> 
> 
> ...



i had no idea i needed this until now.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 13, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I would love tarantula and scorpion collectibles.
> 
> I'd also like another potion to make a full row. I'm not sure about the color but maybe a dark orange to match Jack's face.
> 
> ...


I was just looking back at my wishlist and seems like I can check a few things off. Got my blue snowflake wand and a full row of potions! Still wouldn't mind an orange potion or a black one, but Halloween is coming up... 

Tarantulas and scorpions on a purple background would also be a nice Halloween surprise.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 13, 2022)

I would love to have a black cat collectable!!!!! It could be part of a Halloween update  I would buy 10 of them for sure 

Or even just a cat plushie collectable to go with the puppy one


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm sure everyone will know this, but imagine having two rows of Buck!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 14, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> I'm sure everyone will know this, but imagine having two rows of Buck!
> View attachment 460348


I love your Buck commitment lol

I'd like...something to do with lightning. A bolt would be nice, but I think an animated one with clouds and random bursts of lightning would be great.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 14, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I also would like to see green hybrid mums and lily of the valley/jacob's ladders





xara said:


> i’d absolutely love a jacob’s ladder/lily of the valley collectible as well





Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I really want a jacob's ladder/lily of the valley collectible. How is it not a thing already?





skarmoury said:


> I would really love a Lily of the Valley collectible, I‘m actually surprised there isn’t one yet!


Interesting to look back and see how many people asked for a Lily of the Valley collectible in this thread, only a year before it became reality.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 14, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> Interesting to look back and see how many people asked for a Lily of the Valley collectible in this thread, only a year before it became reality.


Wowie did I ever forget about that post I made a little more than a year ago  not only did I wish for a Lily of the Valley (thanks me and everyone else for making this wish come true!) but also for a Junimo! And we got it in the form of an egg  how beautiful~

Now for my newest wish: bamboo shoot collectibles that spread and grow and infest other lineups!! *evil laughter!* 

Except no, my real wish is for a frog villager collectible, and a brand-new type of Poké Ball, oh and actual Zelda collectibles


----------



## pochy (Sep 14, 2022)

a pink rabbit balloon or a cockatiel, in similar style to the celeste and bluebird collectibles!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 14, 2022)

How about a moon collectible? I would love a purple mystical moon. Perfect for Halloween


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 17, 2022)

shugo chara egg collectibles would be cute !


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 17, 2022)

This might be a little biased on my part, but I think it'd be cool to have more Nintendo-themed collectibles. We have some Pokemon and Splatoon ones, so why not others like Mario and Zelda? I'd buy those in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 17, 2022)

KeroKeroKeroppi Supremacy 
Realistically though I would want any of the perfect fruits from ACNL, especially the Perfect Cherry! 
EDIT: OR GREEN BUNNY BALLOONS. I LOVE THOSE. BEST AC ITEM EVERRRRRRRR


----------



## DJ-Mika (Sep 18, 2022)

I'd love more villager themed collectibles! I get that there's a ridiculous amount of villagers in AC and trying to make collectibles of ALL of them would be a huge task, but that would be my #1 most wanted thing


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 18, 2022)

Lightning bolt collectible when?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 20, 2022)

It might have already been done, but I think a Gyroid villager face would look great as a collectible. For those who don't know, in the original Animal Crossing for the GameCube, if you traveled to your friend's island, but didn't save correctly the next time you booted up your town you were met with a creepy Gyroid face where your villager's face would've been.



Spoiler











Something like that would be great for Halloween.


----------



## DJ-Mika (Sep 20, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that’s super creepy lol
That definitely would’ve freaked me out as a kid, but also would’ve intrigued me just as equally LOL


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 20, 2022)

How about the various Pumpkin Heads from New Leaf?






Also, not a specific idea, but I'd like to see more Autumnal collectibles. They could maybe have the same orange background as the Famous Mushroom.


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 14, 2022)

I _need_  more autumn collectibles that are not halloween themed. Made a few mock-ups:



 

 




 







I used spring sakura and famous mushroom backgrounds for these.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

maybe a white ghost or boo wand? or another colour pumpkin wand! not sure. just another wand that i'm alive forums-wise so i can begin a collection


----------



## Beanz (Oct 14, 2022)

a popeyes chicken tender collectible just because… why not


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2022)

I’d love just a white wand in general.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 1, 2022)

Capp’n’s Transportation collection. And items he’s been seen having. I love Capp’n and it would be fun to have a collection themed around him.


----------



## NookSchnook (Dec 10, 2022)

Some version of this (there's one in ACNH resembling the overrated Kitchen Aid, so I demand equal time for one of the machines on which I learned to cook!):










	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2022



Gem of Paradise said:


> Capp’n’s Transportation collection. And items he’s been seen having. I love Capp’n and it would be fun to have a collection themed around him.


How about a Kapp'n gyroid? There's a Brewster gyroid, so why not?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 10, 2022)

koala based wand requesters where we at


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 10, 2022)

magicaldonkey said:


> koala based wand requesters where we at


I would love a koala plushie too!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 16, 2022)

northern lights collectible? shades of blue and green and other colours perhaps

ik we've already got the aurora sky collectible but they could totally be twinning. like the ghostly preserves and spectral preserves you get me

edit - the fragment potential ;o
its getting manifested broskis


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 17, 2022)

A Hedwig plushie


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Lightning bolt collectible when?


Love that idea

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2022



Croconaw said:


> I’d love just a white wand in general.


I love that idea too


----------



## Franny (Dec 17, 2022)

I'd want collectibles based off of the Crystal Stars from paper Mario! They fit the site aesthetic


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 26, 2022)

Somewhat related to my "more Nintendo collectibles" idea from my previous post, I've always wondered what it'd be like if these particular icons were to be collectibles. (Maybe as a set? It makes a lot of sense.) Simple, yet nostalgic.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Dec 26, 2022)

A hedgehog for the next plush collectible would be pretty nifty!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 26, 2022)

Torts McGorts said:


> A hedgehog for the next plush collectible would be pretty nifty!


YES. I need this in my life! 

How about a frog plush? Or a pumpkin spice latte for Halloween?


----------



## kyle on saturn (Dec 26, 2022)

theres regular balloons, but what about the bunny shaped balloons? 

i love them so much i would go crazy for one


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 26, 2022)

I thought I made a post here recently, but I guess not? (or I missed it)
_I wouldn't mind seeing some silly ones like something along the lines of a muffin with a bite taken from it, or spilled chips, or a broken heart cookie, or a worm in an apple. Not sure others would like silly imperfect things like that?
Other than that, a wish of mine is a sunflower, maybe a plush one? I'd also like to see big Beetles that we love from AC.
I do like others' idea of autumn leaves._


> King koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah! I imagine it would look something like this:
> ...


... Toasty Marshmallow and Chard Marshstrocity  may the RNG be with you 
_
_


----------



## QueenCobra (Dec 27, 2022)

Probably more minerals, crystals, and jewels-- it would be fun to add gemstones to the museum.


----------



## duododo (Dec 27, 2022)

still not enough BIRBS 

But I think a Sun Wand to match the Star and Moon would be lovely


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 27, 2022)

I just thought of two more collectable ideas I would like
I'm pretty sure the sheep plush was created for the 2020 TBT sleep-over fair but I think it would be cute if we had a pig and cow plush to go with the sheep plush.


> Ravenkitty22 said:
> 
> 
> > YES. I need this in my life!
> ...


Excuse me staff if you make a frog collectable(like pretty much any frog collectable) I will trade my entire inventory to get a lineup of them and stop collecting food collectables thanks


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 31, 2022)

I just realized how cute tree collectibles would be. 

 

 


I'd love to have an alternating forest of the normal trees and the evergreen trees.. and the palm trees could help make a really tropical lineup!!

Other collectibles I wish for (I said it in another thread but not this one):

- More gyroids.. especially Squeakoid 


- Alien Plush (the green one from the crane game furniture item in NH)
- Daruma Doll 


- Lucky Cat 


- More types of cake/pies maybe? A cherry pie would be really cute 


- Animated UFO collectible (like the UFO furniture item) (unlikely but I can dream)


----------



## digimon (Dec 31, 2022)

i can dream right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







also including blink's pee potion mockup


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2022)

digimon said:


> i can dream right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i’ve collapsed... sweet feather gradient star frag has healed my soul


----------



## vbunny (Dec 31, 2022)

I'd say the a henshin device themed after the Zap Sentai?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2022)

I made my first collectible mock-up. It's a fly to go with the flea and the new rafflesia!


----------



## seliph (Dec 31, 2022)

BLUE PIKMIN EGG WHEN I DEMAND IT


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 31, 2022)

digimon said:


> i can dream right?


I would give so much to see that become a reality.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 31, 2022)

seliph said:


> Snippy






 I made a *blue *and *yellow*!


Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Snippy


I made the trees and pie!


----------



## seliph (Dec 31, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> View attachment 475573View attachment 475567 I made a *blue *and *yellow*!
> 
> I made the trees and pie! View attachment 475568View attachment 475569View attachment 475570 View attachment 475571


thank u i will take 5 of each


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2023)

Cute meets funky for narwhale plush and turtleduck plush 
Jackalope plush could be cute for spring..


----------



## Asarena (Wednesday at 11:56 PM)

A solar potion and a lunar potion! The solar potion would be yellow/orange with a sun on it, and the moon potion could be gray/silver with a crescent moon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 12:15 AM)

digimon said:


> i can dream right?


would quite literally cry if this became a real thing omg

	Post automatically merged: Yesterday at 12:17 AM



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I just realized how cute tree collectibles would be. View attachment 475418 View attachment 475419 View attachment 475420
> I'd love to have an alternating forest of the normal trees and the evergreen trees.. and the palm trees could help make a really tropical lineup!!
> 
> Other collectibles I wish for (I said it in another thread but not this one):
> ...


if staff makes a daruma doll collectible and/or more pie collectibles I would be so happy 

I mentioned this elsewhere but I would love to see collectibles for some common Animal Crossing items which, surprisingly, don't have collectibles yet, such as the pitfall and mushrooms! (besides the famous mushroom)


----------



## The retro leafeon (Yesterday at 12:34 AM)

Stu the bull's face


----------

